# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Davey silensor pool pump is noisy

## Cambel

Hi,
I have a Davey Silensor SLS150-1 which is about a year old. It was purchased thinking that it would be quieter than my old Davey, but its actually very noisy.
Before I ring the dealer, I was wondering if anyone else has the same problem, or any information that may help me fix the problem myself.

----------


## Whitey66

> Hi,
> I have a Davey Silensor SLS150-1 which is about a year old. It was purchased thinking that it would be quieter than my old Davey, but its actually very noisy.
> Before I ring the dealer, I was wondering if anyone else has the same problem, or any information that may help me fix the problem myself.

   Is it sitting directly on a hard slab? If it is, try placing a layer of soft rubber or EVA foam under it and see if this helps. If you want to test this first before buying anything just sit it on a pair of rubber thongs to see if it makes it quieter.
Quite often you can lift the pump enough with the plumbing all attached but just be careful you don't break anything. 
If that doesn't help see if you can post a video or a sound file so we can hear what type of noise it is .

----------


## Petebrisvegas

Check for anything stuck in the fan  , potentially a dodgy bearing as well   ,  you might be able to access the bearing at one end , give it a dose of wd40 or something similar and if the tone changes you found your problem

----------


## Whitey66

I wouldn't be spraying anything into it or doing anything that might affect the 3 year warranty. Doing what I suggested won't affect warranty at all and if it's anything else it should be covered under the warranty anyway.

----------


## Petebrisvegas

I am a diesel tech and i find out whats wrong , spraying a bit of WD40 in the non pump end of armature bearing if you can get to it will not void any warranty . Just wipe it of before taking it in for warranty . I have repalced the bearing on my Hurlcon pump , cost about 10 bucks and took about 45 minutes and that includes removing and reinstalling the pump  . When you do the warranty thing they are not going to test it under load so you may have a couple back and forths before getting a result , like to tell them whats wrong but hey thats me , i am clever .

----------


## Whitey66

Well i'm a diesel tech, petrol tech, electrician and electric motor tech (including pool pumps) and I would never spray WD40 into a greased ball bearing as it will wash the grease out. 
I also like to check stuff out to tell them what's wrong with it too, but not to the extent of giving them a reason to wipe the warranty. If there was no issue with the rear bearing there soon could be.
This doesn't even apply here anyway as the pump motor in question is a sealed unit that is water cooled, there is no external access to the rear bearing anyway.
This pump is marketed as a really quiet one, if it's not then it's a warranty claim (unless the installation method is causing the noise).  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr4A8v-WNpA

----------


## Petebrisvegas

> the pump motor in question is a sealed unit that is water cooled, there is no external access to the rear bearing anyway.
> This pump is marketed as a really quiet one, if it's not then it's a warranty claim (unless the installation method is causing the noise).

  
Well there you go its inaccesible and i did say " maybe " so its all ever tightening circles  . Ring the place you bought it and hope for the best  OP   . Hurlcon are great products for what its worth  .

----------


## Marc

Davies are good domestic pumps. That sound like a shot bearing due to coolant leak. take it back or rather call them to take it away not before they install a working one.

----------

